# Burgers ?



## osprey2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello all, the Welsh weather has decided to play nice, not enough to get out on the boat, but nice.

Fired up the grill, ( it aint a smoker, temps way to high with vents closed) Followed up on Jeffs email with pulled pork stuffed burgers.

Kind of followed it, added my own bits.













WP_20150623_16_24_39_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 23, 2015






As above tried to keep temp at 250f, open/ close lid AFTER Smoke of about an hour of hickory and plum.

Pulled at 170f, a little overdone, but great all the same.

Chicken was done with a Barts lemon and sweet pepper rub and was done to a T.













WP_20150623_18_03_02_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Jun 23, 2015






Served with buttered minted new potatoes, and a salad done on the evil thing.

Happy to report, no fingers were harmed in this episode !


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 23, 2015)

Good looking food there Osprey!

Well that's it now for the Welsh Summer, you've had your day!  [emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Good looking food there Osprey!
> 
> Well that's it now for the Welsh Summer, you've had your day! [emoji]128515[/emoji]


Thanks for jinxing it, rain Friday !!

I got a cat called Harvey monkey, any relation ?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 23, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Jun 23, 2015






Any Likeness?


----------



## osprey2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Distant cousin perhaps ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 26, 2015)

Looking great Dave.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

